# A few small flies



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2011)

So at work today i did a DIY diffuser for my sb600 t use on camera for macro.  For the diffuser part I used an old pop up flash diffuser which was falling apart.  I also lined the inside with white paper. here are some results.
1)






d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f11
iso200​


2)




d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f16
iso200​


3)




d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
iso200​


4)




d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
iso200​

Notice his eye is missing an eye in this one.
5)




d90
tokina 100mm f2.8 macro
1/200
f22
iso200​

Sorry for so many. Just excited to post some macro!

Thanks for looking and sharing.


----------



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the two first ones are too dark, and #1 is too out of focus as well.
I like number 3 and 4.
In number 5 my eyes are more drawn towards the white spot on the right side, than to the fly itself.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response.  I'll try working on number 5 today.  I like #5 for the dimple in its eye


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 5, 2011)

#3, is the killer.  Nicely done. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## recreative (Jun 5, 2011)

I forgot to say that I like #5 as well, aside from the previously mentioned. 
I like the fly's positioning, but since I find the white disturbing, perhaps some cropping would do the photo good. If you cut out about half ot the white area, perhaps it'll look like to fly goes towards "the light",
and not the light "eating" the fly. I don't know, it's just a thought.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2011)

Like #3 best.


----------

